# WoodChip Service hopper, USATrains



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Today acquired a matching 'undec'd' pair (at full BOGO) from a local reseller . . . . unlike the majority of AristoCraft rolling stock these did not include a parts diagram which would have (maybe) helped ! 

In the plastic bag found in a slide slot of the custom styro packing there were a couple formed 'metal' bars and at least 7(?) long thin screws !


Where are the (i presume coupler) bars to be inserted or attached ? Are the screws, replacements for the still to be viewed pair that are said to hold the add-on siding extensions to the main siding frame ? Some info I acquired from the june'03 review of this product in GR but not these 'pertinent' details ! 


Thanks for your time and any info, 


doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The extra lift bars are to clear the coupler draft gear when installing Kadee body mount couplers. The screws may be for the coupler boxes.. although I use the screws with the coupler boxes. 

Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

THANKS Greg ! 

I thought it looked like they already had a lift bar, and these are a little more bent up to clear an obstruction  


I guess I'll just pack them back up in the box for the next owner 40 yrs down-the-road 


doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm all Kadee body mounts, so I swap the stock ones out for the "larger" ones, but it's a pain, you can easily break the little "hook"... the trick is to pry up the end in the body out of the hole, and then CAREFULLY work the bar to the 90 degree bend on the "hook" and then carefully work the last 1/2" out... 

Greg


----------

